# Toda la comida estaba/estuvo riquísima



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían corregir lo siguiente, por favor?

(Antes de que termine la reunión)
Ay/Hui. Tengo que irme. Muchas gracias. Toda la comida estaba/estuvo riquísima.

¿El uso de "Estaba" o "estuvo" depende de si uno se va antes de que termine la fiesta?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Rayines

Hola Chocolate: En este caso, es casi exactamente lo mismo decirlo de cualquiera de las dos maneras. Tienes razón en la pregunta, el "estuvo" indica una acción que ya terminó (la comida, la fiesta, o posiblemente solamente el hecho de que tú te estás yendo), marca algo más definido. El "estaba", como alguna vez lo dije, prolonga o extiende un poco más la acción del pasado en el presente (aunque no deja de ser pasado).


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que va mejor "estaba riquísima", se ausente o no antes de terminar la reunión.
Da mayor sensación de cercanía en el tiempo que "estuvo".

Casi podría decir que con "estaba" se continúa saboreándola.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que si usa *estaba*, da a entender que no pudo terminar de comer por salir de prisa.


----------



## Violo*

Ambos casos son correctos aunque yo diria mas bien "estaba", estuvo suena a un pasado mas lejano, mas bien recordando un dia anterior


----------



## Vikingo

¡Muy interesantes las diferentes formas de verlo! ¿Que tal con _*"ha estado" *_o_* "ha sido"?*_


----------



## flljob

Vikingo said:


> ¡Muy interesantes las diferentes formas de verlo! ¿Que tal con _*"ha estado" *_o_* "ha sido"?*_


 
En España supongo que dirían *ha estado* en lugar de estuvo.
El uso del pretérito indefinido no tiene que ver con el tiempo transcurrido desde que se realizó la acción hasta el momento del habla. Tiene que ver con que si la acción fue completamente realizada o no (esta es una de las funciones del aspecto. 

La comida estaba riquísima, pero tuve que salir y no terminé de comer.
La comida estuvo riquísima, pero tuve que salir y no probé el postre.

*¿El uso de "Estaba" o "estuvo" depende de si uno se va antes de que termine la fiesta?*
No tiene que ver con la fiesta. Si terminaste de comer es estuvo. Si no terminaste, es *estaba*.


----------



## Violo*

aqui en españa se usa indistintamente al hablar, pese a las reglas de si la accion esta realizada o no.


----------



## flljob

Violo* said:


> aqui en españa se usa indistintamente al hablar, pese a las reglas de si la accion esta realizada o no.


No me parece que sea así. Los mejores artículos sobre el aspecto verbal están escritos por españoles, y diferencian muy bien las funciones del imperfecto con respecto a las del pretérito indefinido.

Saludos.


----------



## Grammar2

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían corregir lo siguiente, por favor?
> 
> (Antes de que termine la reunión)
> Ay/Hui. Tengo que irme. Muchas gracias. Toda la comida estaba/estuvo riquísima.
> 
> ¿El uso de "Estaba" o "estuvo" depende de si uno se va antes de que termine la fiesta?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 Hola ChocolateLover : Esta pregunta se refiere a la diferencia sutil entre pasado simple y pretérito imperfecto, en el pasado simple la acción concluyó, pero en el pasado imperfecto la acción fue interrumpida pór otra acción y connota que no fue terminada por completo la acción de comer.

Grammar2


----------



## Violo*

flljob said:


> No me parece que sea así. Los mejores artículos sobre el aspecto verbal están escritos por españoles, y diferencian muy bien las funciones del imperfecto con respecto a las del pretérito indefinido.
> 
> Saludos.


 No digo que la regla no exista, simplemente que el parlante no diferencia esos tiempos al hablar, usa uno u otro indistintamente sin fijarse en eso. El unico uso que hacemos para distinguirlo es enfatizando esa palabra, para dar a entender una de las opciones que diste antes, pero si no es esa la intencion, usamos ambas sin fijarnos en el sentido exacto de la forma verbal. Espero haberme explicado mejor ahora. Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Para aclarar, casi son intercambiables en este caso, y si uno se va temprano sin poder terminar de comer la comida, ¿se usaría "estaba" y "estuvo" si se pudo? ¿Es lo mismo en los siguiente ejemplos?

1. Muchas gracias por todo. La comida estaba/estuvo (más puntual) riquísima.

(al día siguiente)

2. Ayer fui a una reunión y toda la comida estaba riquísima.

¿Sólo es así cuando se refiere a la comida?

Por ejemplo,

-Ayer vi la película X. ¿La has visto?
-No, ¿cómo *estuvo*?

Ayer vi la película X y *estaba *muy bien. Se trataba de...

Ayer te vi cantar y *estabas *maravillosa

Me gustó la película porque *era *muy interesante. Se trataba de...

La película *fue* muy interesante/triste
Me gustó la película pero *era* muy triste

Muchas gracias


----------



## café olé

ChocolateLover (por cierto yo también ):

Como ves, no siquiera los hispanoparlantes se ponen de acuerdo porque, a veces (sólo a veces), el uso del indefinido o del imperfecto obedece únicamente al punto de vista de cada uno. Si dices la comida estuvo buenísima estás hablando de un hecho de tu pasado (pero no de hoy ni de nada que empiece por este/a semana, mes...) y si dices estaba buenísima estás haciendo una descripción del pasado (de cualquier momento de pasado), así uno puede elegir.

Todas las frases de tu último comentario son por lo tanto correctas.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

1. La película *fue* muy interesante/triste
2. Me gustó la película pero *era* muy triste
3. ¿cómo *estuvo *la película?
4. Ayer vi la película X y *estaba *muy bien. Se trataba de...

¿Me podrías explicar por qué se usa el indefinido en la primera frase y en la tercera, y el imperfecto en las demás? ¿Es por qué en las frases con el imperfecto son más bien descripciónes?

Gracias


----------



## SanzdeAcedo

Violo* said:


> No digo que la regla no exista, simplemente que el parlante no diferencia esos tiempos al hablar, usa uno u otro indistintamente sin fijarse en eso. El unico uso que hacemos para distinguirlo es enfatizando esa palabra, para dar a entender una de las opciones que diste antes, pero si no es esa la intencion, usamos ambas sin fijarnos en el sentido exacto de la forma verbal. Espero haberme explicado mejor ahora. Un saludo.


 
Si te refieres al imperfecto y el pretérito, todos los hispanohablantes los distinguimos de la misma forma: _*estuvo*_ es la mención y *estaba* la descripción de algo que sucedió). No hay diferencias regionales.

Ahora bien, con el pretérito indefinido y el pasado perfecto sí hay diferencias en los usos de España y América. En América (con excepción del Rio de la Plata) *estuvo* es algo que sucedió en el pasado y que no va a volver a suceder, y* ha estado* es algo que sucedió y continúa, o que sucedió y puede volver a suceder. Por eso, a los latinoamericanos les parece muy raro cuando oyen: *Hoy me he levantado muy temprano.*


----------



## Rayines

Hola Choc.: No sé si estos ejemplos se vieron en otro hilo. Te escribo cómo lo diría yo:





ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> 1. La película *era* muy interesante/triste *(difícilmente usaría el indefinido allí).*
> 2. Me gustó la película pero *era* muy triste
> 3. ¿cómo *estuvo *la película?
> 4. Ayer vi la película X y *era/me pareció muy buena*. Se trataba de...*: Difícilmente usaría el verbo "estar" para una película (sí en la pregunta, pero no en la respuesta) .*
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar por qué se usa el indefinido en la primera frase y en la tercera, y el imperfecto en las demás? ¿Es por qué en las frases con el imperfecto son más bien descripciónes?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## melissinda

Could you use "ser", since it is a characteristic? Era riquísima?


----------



## Rayines

melissinda said:


> Could you use "ser", since it is a characteristic? Era riquísima?


Con respecto a una comida podés usar "ser" o "estar": "Era/estaba riquísima" .


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

A ver si lo entiendo:

Se diría lo siguiente, ¿verdad?

-¿Cómo estuvo la película?
-Estuvo muy bien. Se trataba de.../Era muy buena película. Se trataba de X...

-¿Cómo estuvo la lectura?/¿Qué te pareció la lectura?
-Estuvo/Era muy interesante. Se trataba de X/Me pareció muy interesante./Era una lectura muy interesante. Se trataba de X

Vi la película X y era muy buena

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo:
> 
> Se diría lo siguiente, ¿verdad?
> 
> -¿Cómo estuvo la película?
> -Estuvo muy bien *>>>> Yo diría: "Era muy buena"*. Se trataba de.../Era muy buena película. Se trataba de X...
> 
> -¿Cómo estuvo la lectura?/¿Qué te pareció la lectura?
> -Estuvo/Era muy interesante. Se trataba de X/Me pareció muy interesante./Era una lectura muy interesante. Se trataba de X
> 
> Vi la película X y era muy buena
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## afterlife

melissinda said:


> Could you use "ser", since it is a characteristic? Era riquísima?


 
Not when you're referring to a particular meal, in my version of Spanish.  You can use it to refer to food that was always very good/bad/etc.

*Cerraron el restaurante El Estival.  Lástima, la comida era riquísima*.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Pero cuando se trata de un examen, se suele utilizar el indefinido, ¿no?

-¿Cómo estuvo el examen?
-Estuvo muy fácil y supe hacer todos los problemas

Muchas gracias


----------



## octoplasm

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Pero cuando se trata de un examen, se suele utilizar el indefinido, ¿no?
> 
> -¿Cómo estuvo el examen?
> -Estuvo muy fácil y supe hacer todos los problemas
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

Se pueden usar ambos. Todo depende del aspecto que le quieras dar.  No tiene nada que ver con el sujeto (comida, examen, espectáculo)

El examen estaba muy difícil y no me pude concentrar.
El examen estuvo muy difícil y creo que no me fue bien.


----------



## melissinda

afterlife said:


> Not when you're referring to a particular meal, in my version of Spanish. You can use it to refer to food that was always very good/bad/etc.
> 
> *Cerraron el restaurante El Estival. Lástima, la comida era riquísima*.


 

Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> 1. La película *fue* muy interesante/triste
> 2. Me gustó la película pero *era* muy triste
> 3. ¿cómo *estuvo *la película?
> 4. Ayer vi la película X y *estaba *muy bien. Se trataba de...
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar por qué se usa el indefinido en la primera frase y en la tercera, y el imperfecto en las demás? ¿Es por qué en las frases con el imperfecto son más bien descripciónes?
> 
> Gracias


1. La película me pareció interesante, me pareció triste.
2. Me gustó la película pero *es* triste.
3. ¿Cómo *estuvo* la película?
4. Ayer vi la película *X* y *es* una película buena. O *está* buena. Se *trata* de...

Debes usar presente porque son cualidades permanentes de la película.
No creo que se pueda decir: Ayer vi la película X, que se trataba de... porque si usas el imperfecto quiere decir que ayer se *trataba* de algo y ahora se *trata* de esto otro...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> Para aclarar, casi son intercambiables en este caso, y si uno se va temprano sin poder terminar de comer la comida, ¿se usaría "estaba" y "estuvo" si se pudo? ¿Es lo mismo en los siguiente ejemplos?
> 
> 1. Muchas gracias por todo. La comida estaba/estuvo (más puntual) riquísima.
> 
> (al día siguiente)
> 
> 2. Ayer fui a una reunión y toda la comida estaba riquísima.
> 
> ¿Sólo es así cuando se refiere a la comida?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> -Ayer vi la película X. ¿Tú la viste?
> -No, ¿cómo *estuvo*?
> 
> Ayer vi la película X y *está *muy bien. Se *trata* de...
> 
> Ayer te *oí* cantar y *estuviste *maravillosa [si dices *estabas*, suena incompleta. *Estabas* maravillosa pero se te fue un gallo y *echaste* todo a perder]
> 
> Me gustó la película porque *es *muy interesante. Se *trata* de... [era muy interesante hasta que cambió el argumento y se volvió aburridísima. Se trataba del asesinato de... y de repente se volvió una historia de amor]
> 
> La película *fue* muy interesante/triste
> Me gustó la película pero *era* muy triste [simultaneidad con *me gustó*]
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿No se puede usar el imperfecto o el indefinido en casos así para que todos los tiempos estén en el pasado si uno se refiere a las descripciones y hechos pasado? ¿Es cuestión de estilo? Porque en inglés se puede decir tanto "Yesterday, I say the movie X and *it is* really good. You should see it" como "Yesterday, I saw the movie X and *it was* really good. You should see it." Con el pasado me refiero al momento de verla, y con el presente me refiero a que todavía sigue siendo lo mismo. ¿No es así en español?



> Ayer te *oí* cantar y *estuviste *maravillosa [si dices *estabas*, suena incompleta. *Estabas* maravillosa pero se te fue un gallo y *echaste* todo a perder]


 
Estoy un poco confundido

¿No se puede también usar "estabas" con el sentido de que lo más importante de la oración es "ayer te oí cantar", lo cual es el centro de la acción, y "estabas maravillosa" para agregarle una descripción? ¿No es lo mismo que decir "Ayer fui a una reunión y la comida estaba riquísima"? Es decir, ¿el estado de estar riquísima no cambió nunca?



> -Ayer vi la película X. ¿Tú la viste?=I saw the movie X yesterday. Have you seen it?


 *¿Se puede también usar "¿Tú la has visto?" para preguntar si la persona la ha visto, pero no necesariamente ayer?*
Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Si dices *estabas*, suena incompleta. Recuerda que el aspecto verbal, además de lo morfológico, incluye un aspecto léxico (semántico). 
Estabas maravillosa, implica que un rato estuvo maravillosa y de repente cometió un error al cantar, y lo echó todo a perder.
Igual con la comida: Estaba riquísima hasta que un borracho le echó mucha sal y la echó a perder.

Si dices te oí cantar y estuviste maravillosa, quiere decir que todo el rato que cantó, cantó muy bien.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Así que, ¿hay que decir "Ayer fui a una reunión y la comida estuvo riquísima" si la comida no cambió de ser riquísima y desde el principio hasta el final de la reunión lo estuvo? ¿se puede también usar "estaba" como una descripción o para indicar que ocurrió simultáneamente con la reunión?

La película *fue/era* muy interesante/triste

¿Con respecto a esta frase sonaría mejor "era" o "fue"? ¿Me podrías explicar por qué, por favor? Parece que las dos frases son correctas. ¿Es así? ¿Son igual de correctas dichas como frases aisladas?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

No creo que se pueda. Creo que tiene que ver con el aspecto léxico, pero ahora sí creo que ya llegué al límite de mis posibilidades. El aspecto léxico tiene que ver con el significado del verbo. Por ejemplo, si digo: mientras mi esposa y yo cantábamos el dúo final de Tristán e Isolda tú estornudabas. Esto es ilógico porque no hay un estornudo que dure 45 minutos. Se entendería que estuviste estornudando durante todo ese tiempo.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Con la película es mejor decir *es muy interesante,* ya que no ha dejado de serlo.


----------



## flljob

*¿Se puede también usar "¿Tú la has visto?" para preguntar si la persona la ha visto, pero no necesariamente ayer?
*Muchas gracias

Creo que en España es lo más común. En México tiene otro sentido.


----------



## café olé

Sí, ChocolateLover: lo has entendido muy bien (por eso todos tus ejemplos son correctos). Congratulations!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Cafe ole:

¿Cada ejemplo que propuse está bien y todo esto tambien?

¿No se puede usar el imperfecto o el indefinido en casos así para que todos los tiempos estén en el pasado si uno se refiere a las descripciones y hechos pasado? ¿Es cuestión de estilo? Porque en inglés se puede decir tanto "Yesterday, I say the movie X and *it is* really good. You should see it" como "Yesterday, I saw the movie X and *it was* really good. You should see it." Con el pasado me refiero al momento de verla, y con el presente me refiero a que todavía sigue siendo lo mismo. ¿No es así en español?


Quote:
Ayer te *oí* cantar y *estuviste *maravillosa [si dices *estabas*, suena incompleta. *Estabas* maravillosa pero se te fue un gallo y *echaste* todo a perder]

¿No se puede también usar "estabas" con el sentido de que lo más importante de la oración es "ayer te oí cantar", lo cual es el centro de la acción, y "estabas maravillosa" para agregarle una descripción? ¿No es lo mismo que decir "Ayer fui a una reunión y la comida estaba riquísima"? Es decir, ¿el estado de estar riquísima no cambió nunca?


Quote:
-Ayer vi la película X. ¿Tú la viste?=I saw the movie X yesterday. Have you seen it? 
*¿Se puede también usar "¿Tú la has visto?" para preguntar si la persona la ha visto, pero no necesariamente ayer?*

La película *fue/era* muy interesante/triste

¿Con respecto a esta frase sonaría mejor "era" o "fue"? Parece que las dos frases son correctas. ¿Es así? ¿Son igual de correctas dichas como frases aisladas?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Handsome Dan

La comida estaba muy buena - on that occasion, as part of a longer description
La comida era muy buena -  at that restaurant, but no longer is.
La comida estuvo muy buena -  on that particular occasion. 
La comida fue muy buena -  at that restaurant, but will no longer be.


----------



## flljob

café olé said:


> Sí, ChocolateLover: lo has entendido muy bien (por eso todos tus ejemplos son correctos). Congratulations!


 
Voy a tomar la actitud de café olé.
No te preocupes. Si usas cualquiera de los dos tiempos la gente te va a entender. Tal vez les suene un poco raro que uses el imperfecto cuando se deba usar el indefinido, pero todos te van a entender. Todos tus ejemplos son correctos. Pero si te interesa ir al fondo del asunto te sugiero que leas sobre el *aspecto verbal* y sobre el *aspecto léxico*.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

¿No se puede usar el imperfecto o el indefinido en casos así para que todos los tiempos estén en el pasado si uno se refiere a las descripciones y hechos pasado? ¿Es cuestión de estilo? Porque en inglés se puede decir tanto "Yesterday, I say the movie X and *it is* really good. You should see it" como "Yesterday, I saw the movie X and *it was* really good. You should see it." Con el pasado me refiero al momento de verla, y con el presente me refiero a que todavía sigue siendo lo mismo. ¿No es así en español?


*Con tu ejemplo*: Ayer vi la película X y estuvo buenísima. Aquí sí se puede en pasado porque hay un aspecto léxico en el verbo *estar* que el verbo *to be* no tiene (y que tampoco tiene el verbo *ser*).

Ayer vi la película X y era buenísima. No se puede. Suena raro. Todo el mundo te va a entender, no te preocupes.

Si dices: Cuando *viví* en Acapulco *veía* el eclipse, no creo que nadie piense que hubo un eclipse que *duró* todos los años que *viviste* en Acapulco y que por lo tanto lo *veías* diario.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Como ves, todos somos hispanoparlantes y las opiniones son diversas. Lo que para uno está bien, otro lo ve de una manera completamente distinta. Tal vez, como bien dice fllojb, lo mejor sea la actitud de café olé: todo está bien, esto significa que cualquiera de nosotros te entendería perfectamente al oírte hablar, y a veces hay algunas sutilezas -quizás hasta preferencias personales- que son muy difíciles de explicar.
No es para desanimarte....


----------



## Grammar2

melissinda said:


> Could you use "ser", since it is a characteristic? Era riquísima?


 
Hi MELISSINDA : 

The nuances with SER and ESTAR, imply that the verb SER is not perfective and ESTAR is perfective.
Yo soy feliz ( this is my normal state of being) FELIZ is not perfective.
Yo estoy feliz , indicates that I am being happy in that moment NOT as a normal state.
The IMPERFECT tense ( comía, estaba, era, dormía, we are focusing at the DURATION of the action). But also we have to recall that the imperfect has several types : courtesy or civility, unreal, de conatu or conativo.

grammar2


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## café olé

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> Cafe ole:
> 
> ¿Cada ejemplo que propuse está bien y todo esto *tambi*é*n*?
> 
> ¿No se puede usar el imperfecto o el indefinido en casos así para que todos los tiempos estén en el pasado si uno se refiere a las descripciones y hechos pasado? ¿Es cuestión de estilo? Porque en inglés se puede decir tanto "Yesterday, I say the movie X and *it is* really good. You should see it" como "Yesterday, I saw the movie X and *it was* really good. You should see it." Con el pasado me refiero al momento de verla, y con el presente me refiero a que todavía sigue siendo lo mismo. ¿No es así en español? Sí, también es así en español.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Ayer te *oí* cantar y *estuviste *maravillosa [si dices *estabas*, suena incompleto. *Estabas* maravillosa pero se te fue un gallo y *echaste* todo a perder]
> 
> ¿No se puede también usar "estabas" con el sentido de que lo más importante de la oración es "ayer te oí cantar", lo cual es el centro de la acción, y "estabas maravillosa" para agregarle una descripción? ¿No es lo mismo que decir "Ayer fui a una reunión y la comida estaba riquísima"? Es decir, ¿el estado de estar riquísima no cambió nunca? Sí. Absolutamente de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> -Ayer vi la película X. ¿Tú la viste?=I saw the movie X yesterday. Have you seen it?
> *¿Se puede también usar "¿Tú la has visto?" para preguntar si la persona la ha visto, pero no necesariamente ayer? *Sí, efectivamente es mejor preguntar "tú la has visto" (porque sabes que es pasado, pero no sabes cuándo).. la persona responderá, si, la ví el martes... o la he visto esta tarde... la ví hace tres años... no la he visto todavía.
> 
> La película *fue/era* muy interesante/triste
> 
> ¿Con respecto a esta frase sonaría mejor "era" o "fue"? Parece que las dos frases son correctas. ¿Es así? ¿Son igual de correctas dichas como frases aisladas? Sí, las dos son absolutamente correctas, pero seguramente "era" es más habitual, puesto que se trata de una descripción (valoración) de la película.
> 
> Muchas gracias


: repito congratulations!  lo has entendido estupendamente...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Regards


----------



## flljob

"Yesterday, I saw the movie X and *it was* really good. You should see it." Con el pasado me refiero al momento de verla, y con el presente me refiero a que todavía sigue siendo lo mismo. ¿No es así en español? Sí, también es así en español.

No. NO es así en español.
Te sugiero que leas sobre el aspecto verbal.

¿No se puede también usar "estabas" con el sentido de que lo más importante de la oración es "ayer te oí cantar", lo cual es el centro de la acción, y "estabas maravillosa" para agregarle una descripción? ¿No es lo mismo que decir "Ayer fui a una reunión y la comida estaba riquísima"? Es decir, ¿el estado de estar riquísima no cambió nunca? Sí. Absolutamente de acuerdo.

Tampoco es correcto. 
*¿Se puede también usar "¿Tú la has visto?" para preguntar si la persona la ha visto, pero no necesariamente ayer? *Sí, efectivamente es mejor preguntar "tú la has visto" (porque sabes que es pasado, pero no sabes cuándo).. la persona responderá, si, la ví el martes... o la he visto esta tarde... la ví hace tres años... no la he visto todavía.

En España se usa mucho más el antepresente. En ese sentido es correcto preguntar ¿Tú la has visto?. Pero esa me parece una forma dialectal, que no se usa en toda España.


Saludos


----------



## café olé

Perdona, Flijob, no sé si es la hora o el cansancio (23:54) pero no he entendido todo lo que dices ni por qué te parecen incorrectas esas frases... En todo caso, me he referido siempre al español de España donde el uso del antepresente(=pretérito perfecto) no es en absoluto dialectal, sino generalizado.


----------



## flljob

Dije dialectal porque el español se habla por más de 300 millones de personas en más o menos veinte países. Tal vez la variante española del español admita el antepresente. Me parece que el resto del mundo hispanohablante no lo admite así.

Saludos y abrazos.


----------

